
Facebook Hit with Patent Suit Over Data Compression Tech - powturbo
https://news.bloomberglaw.com/ip-law/facebook-hit-with-patent-suit-over-data-compression-tech
======
fiiv
According to this website that searches case data, there seems to be 97 patent
cases at the moment involving Realtime Data LLC as the plaintiff.

[https://dockets.justia.com/search?query=Realtime+Data+LLC](https://dockets.justia.com/search?query=Realtime+Data+LLC)

Looks like another patent troll.

EDIT: Here's their website:
[http://www.realtimedata.net/](http://www.realtimedata.net/)

They either have the worst website ever in terms of explaining and selling
their products or its a big fake patent troll who has to at least look like
they're not squatting on a patent.

